# Freitagsrunde, die eigentlich Dienstags ist, jetzt auch wirklich Dienstags?



## 007ike (26. Mai 2006)

So, da isser der neue threat

Sollte Limit es wollen, dann nun Dienstags der Treff, der von Dienstag mal auf Freitag gelegt wurde und seither der Freitagstreff ist!

Ich persönlich wäre dafür während des Sommer einen Dienstagstreff ab 17 Uhr einzurichten.


----------



## swift daddy (28. Mai 2006)

hehe armer 007 irgendwie reagiert keiner auf deinen Vorschlag    

... mir persönlich isses für diesen Sommer ziemlich egal, weil ich dann eh in Paris sein un keine Zeit haben werde am "Freitags-Treff" mitzufahren  
Was den Winter angeht -wo der TReff dann ja wieder am Fr. wäre wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab´- kann ich auch noch nix sagen weil wir uns am DFHI unsre Stundenpläne net selber machen können, un ich von daher halt net weiß ob dann ne Vorlseung liegt, oder net ... würde schon gerne jetzt regelmäßiger mitfahren, aber najo ma schuan halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (28. Mai 2006)

Da in dem anderen threat einige ihre Meinung dazu bereits kund getan haben, wartet jetzt alles auf Limits Aussage, ob er überhaupt will, bzw. Zeit hat.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Mai 2006)

Übrigens müssen ALLE Freitagsfahrer die nun Dienstags fahren folgendes Lied können: http://www.wdrmaus.de/lachgeschichten/muellmaennerlied/index.phtml und zwar absolut Textsicher - ganz!  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Prinzipiell hab ich damit kein Problem, sondern wäre sogar dafür. Dienstag 17.30 Uhr wäre klasse. Aber habt ihr dann nicht in Limbach euren GA-Treff???
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag 17.30 Uhr wäre klasse.


----------



## Limit83 (29. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

>


Gern geschehen! Nur leider morgen NOCH nicht. Mache jetzt erstmal Pause nach Offenburg und Garmisch...


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

dachte dabei auch keineswegs an morgen. sowohl körper als auch rad sind bei mir bis auf weiteres ausser gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> dachte dabei auch keineswegs an morgen. sowohl körper als auch rad sind bei mir bis auf weiteres ausser gefecht gesetzt.



Memme!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

manche geben alles wenn`s drauf ankommt...


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> manche geben alles wenn`s drauf ankommt...



doof nur wenn alles, nicht genug ist  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (29. Mai 2006)

Die Freitagsrunde, die eigentlich Dienstags ist, findet nicht wie immer am Montag statt, sondern wurde von Sonntag auf Mittwoch verlegt.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Die Freitagsrunde, die eigentlich Dienstags ist, findet nicht wie immer am Montag statt, sondern wurde von Sonntag auf Mittwoch verlegt.



gar nicht!  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Die Freitagsrunde, die eigentlich Dienstags ist, findet nicht wie immer am Montag statt, sondern wurde von Sonntag auf Mittwoch verlegt.



kann bitte mal jemand die gepolsterten und mit gasmasken ausgestatten hunde rauslassen ? danke.


----------



## 007ike (29. Mai 2006)

@Limit Richtig, Dienstag findet zur Zeit der GA Limbach Treff statt. Aber der wäre über Sommer gut mit dem Hochschulsporttreff vereinbar! Vor allem ist der im Sommer meist so was wie ein Mitteldistanzmarathon! Daher paßt das schon.
@alle Limbachfahrer morgen dann 16 Uhr SM, schauen wir mal was wir fahren wollen, schön wäre es den Herrn Leeqwar an Start zu haben!


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> schön wäre es den Herrn Leeqwar an Start zu haben!



das gleiche dachte ich am sonntag über den herrn 007ike  

aber im ernst, mit starkem halsweh emc fahren war sicher schon keine gute idee, scheint aber noch halbwegs gut gegangen zu sein. die nächsten tage ist schonung angesagt. 
hab auch noch kein resumee gezogen, was an material gestern drauf gegangen ist.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch noch kein resumee gezogen, was an material gestern drauf gegangen ist.



Auf jeden Fall hat deine Kettenstrebe Lackschäden und die krachende Schaltung ist ja bei dir eh Normalzustand  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall hat deine Kettenstrebe Lackschäden


 
wer kann ahnen, dass sich der blöde schutz löst... jeder sprung und jede stufe hat dann wohl spuren hinterlassen  



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> und die krachende Schaltung ist ja bei dir eh Normalzustand



wo rohe kräfte walten... 
wenn man sein rad direkt nach dem start zum bikewaschplatz fährt kann man solche probleme nicht kennen. soll es gestern ja manch einen gegeben haben.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

Es soll auch Leute geben die Fahren nichtmal zum Waschplatz wenn sie im Ziel sind und behaupten Dreck sei gut für die Lager  

Mein Bike riecht auf jeden Fall jetzt wieder nach Duschdas Deep Blue  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (29. Mai 2006)

hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser...................


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser...................



Spamer!  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (29. Mai 2006)

................ach..................


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

Ich kenne alle Angebote und Preise aus allen Onlineshops!  

Grüße.


----------



## npk (29. Mai 2006)

Oh man, das Lied ist hammerhart, aber manche Textstellen sind undeutlich. Die nuscheln so  

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das zum :kotz: 

Falls morgen keiner Lust hat mit dem MTB sich schmutzig zu machen, biete ich an mit mir 2h EBs zu fahren.....natürlich auf der Straße  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal zum Dienstagstreff. Wo ist der überhaupt?


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal zum Dienstagstreff. Wo ist der überhaupt?



Strassenmeisterei Limbach 16:00 Uhr. Aber Vorsicht, die haben um die Uhrzeit dort Feierabend und fahren wie die Wahnsinnigen aus der Ausfahrt! Ich stehe meisten mit genügend Sicherheitsabstand oberhalb  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. Mai 2006)

Zuerst beachtet den armen Fred keiner und dann kommt man kaum nach mit dem Lesen.

Ich frage mal vorsichtig an ob ich für den "Freitagstreff" "frei" bekommen kann.

Grüße,
Wiseman

P.S.: Dreck schmiert  

P.P.S.: Ich habe ein Angebot, dass ich eine Fox 100 RLT günstiger bekommen kann, wenn ich meine Gabel weggebe ... oder ich kaufe mir für etwas weniger Geld eine Rock Shock Reba Race.
Was tun?


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S.: Ich habe ein Angebot, dass ich eine Fox 100 RLT günstiger bekommen kann, wenn ich meine Gabel weggebe ... oder ich kaufe mir für etwas weniger Geld eine Rock Shock Reba Race.
> Was tun?



Wär schön wenn du kommen könntest!

Hmm, was ist günstig und was etwas weniger? Beides gute Gabeln, leider bischen schwer, aber was solls  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (29. Mai 2006)

Der Preis ist eigentlich Nebensache. Der Punkt ist, ich brauche eine neue Federgabel die was taugt, will aber meine nicht unbedingt dafür hergeben weil ich irgendwie dran hänge  

Meine Gabel hat ca. 1800gr. weswegen eine neue Gabel mit 1600gr. ja schon besser ist. Muss ja nicht gleich die Kilo sein. Hauptsache sie tut das, wofür sie eingebaut wurde, federn. Preisrahmen habe ich mir bei 500,- gesetzt. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## hubabuba (29. Mai 2006)

An welchem Wochentag findet das noch mal statt?


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2006)

wir fahren bei jeder tour mindestens eine steigung von über 300 grad. da hast du eh keine chance mitzukommen. und dann noch die hunde... 
aus sicherheitsgründen verschlüsseln wir deshalb die zeitangaben jeder tour.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

Ausserdem hab ich gehört Juli wird abgesagt!

Grüße.


----------



## hubabuba (30. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren bei jeder tour mindestens eine steigung von über 300 grad. da hast du eh keine chance mitzukommen. und dann noch die hunde...
> aus sicherheitsgründen verschlüsseln wir deshalb die zeitangaben jeder tour.



Ich kann euch mit diesem Ionosphären-Aufheiz-Dingens (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221649) abhören, durchleuchten und eure Hirnfunktionen beeinflussen. Ihr habt keine Chance.
Ich schlage daher Mittwoch vor.


----------



## leeqwar (30. Mai 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch mit diesem Ionosphären-Aufheiz-Dingens (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221649) abhören, durchleuchten und eure Hirnfunktionen beeinflussen. Ihr habt keine Chance.
> Ich schlage daher Mittwoch vor.



ein eidgenössischer spion ? mit deinem hellrosa outfit wirst du sicher nicht auffallen. die mainzerstraße in der landeshauptstadt und die ein oder andere stelle der sankt ingberter marathon-strecke würde ich vielleicht an deiner stelle meiden.
langsam hege ich auch einen verdacht, hinter wem du hier im lokalforum her bist: agent dubbel. der ist aber im auslandseinsatz.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2006)

Sie werden dich lieben!  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (30. Mai 2006)

@leeqwar ach ja, ich wünsche dir mal noch ne gute Besserung und ne schnelle Genesung!!! Hab ich gestern irgendwie nicht gerafft.


----------



## Wiseman (30. Mai 2006)

Leider muss ich für heute absagen.  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar ach ja, ich wünsche dir mal noch ne gute Besserung und ne schnelle Genesung!!! Hab ich gestern irgendwie nicht gerafft.



danke, kein problem. literweise kamillentee, vitamin-cocktails und salzspülungen haben wohl schlimmeres verhindert. werd aber wohl noch bis freitag pausieren. mal sehen.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2006)

Sorry nochmal und danke fürs Heimbringen an snoopy und 007ike - war wohl heut nicht so ganz mein Tag  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (30. Mai 2006)

Lieber Einheimischer!
Ich bitte dich! Du brauchst dich nicht zu bedanken!!! Schon gar nicht zu entschuldigen! Ist doch klar!
Aber denk mal über Snoopys Rede nach! Halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll!
Drücke dir die Daumen und wünsche alles Gute!
Ach ja, wie wärs morgen mit ner Kaffeeeinheit?


----------



## snoopy-bike (30. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Einheimischer!
> Ich bitte dich! Du brauchst dich nicht zu bedanken!!! Ist doch klar!
> Aber denk mal über Snoopys Rede nach! Halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll!
> Drücke dir die Daumen und wünsche alles Gute!
> Ach ja, wie wärs morgen mit ner Kaffeeeinheit?




007 hat recht!!!!!
Ohne mal wieder auf was rum zu reiten; Gesundheit geht vor!! 

Ihr habts gut bezüglich der Tass Kaff!! 

Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (30. Mai 2006)

snoopy hat heut ne rede gehalten ? na super und ich war nicht dabei...


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2006)

Jaja  nee im Ernst ich geh zum Doc, versprochen  

Kaffee geht klar!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja  nee im Ernst ich geh zum Doc, versprochen
> 
> Kaffee geht klar!
> 
> Grüße.



jetzt zieh das mit der geschlechtsumwandlung endlich durch. silke wirst du zwar nicht packen, aber ein 2ter platz wäre mit etwas glück nächstes jahr im emc machbar.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt zieh das mit der geschlechtsumwandlung endlich durch. silke wirst du zwar nicht packen, aber ein 2ter platz wäre mit etwas glück nächstes jahr im emc machbar.



Second place is the first loser.  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (31. Mai 2006)

die Mädels haben doch auch Altersklassen, zwar nicht beim EMC, aber bei den Marathons und da nächstes Jahr der Schwerpkt bei dieser Disziplin liegt, paßt es doch wieder! ;-)


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juni 2006)

So, werde mich heute auch nochmal aufs Bike wagen und zum Treffpunkt kommen. Je nach Form werde ich vlt. noch ein Stündchen mitfahren.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Juni 2006)

bin gerade in sb angekommen und werde mich auch gleich auf den weg zur uni machen.


----------



## PirateSB (6. Juni 2006)

...fahr' gleich los.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juni 2006)

Mir war's etwas zu sportlich heute  andererseits war es ein guter Belastungstest nach meiner Pause. Und natürlich wieder tolle Streckenführung - manchmal musste ich auf den Abfahrten sogar die Augen zu machen, bei dem Tempo wär mir sonst schwindlig geworden  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (6. Juni 2006)

war töfte heute! an einer stelle konnte ich sogar 'nen 
salto-mortale einbauen und zur belohung darf ich jetzt sattel und schulter neu bestellen nächsten dienstag (falls genesen), auf jeden fall wieder dabei und den einen hier-kanns-teuer-werden-trail pack ich auch noch irgendwann mal ohne sportlichen überschlag  learning by doing und so, sach ich ma.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Juni 2006)

schön wars. und schnell.

übrigens muss ich mich wundern, mit wem ich so durch den wald fahre. der 007ike ist einer der vorreiter von alledem, was wir hier gerade nutzen:


> Der Fahrer hat seine Seite das letzte mal am 01.01.1970 um 01:00 Uhr aktualisiert!


wenn man bedenkt, dass der vorgänger des internet gerade mal 1 jahr vorher erfunden wurde...
respekt


----------



## PirateSB (13. Juni 2006)

heute 17:30 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (13. Juni 2006)

jo! genau so wars!


----------



## leeqwar (13. Juni 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> jo! genau so wars!



noch so´n spruch dann gibts ne blutige lippe...


----------



## Limit83 (13. Juni 2006)

darüber macht man keine witze! hab mich eben noch mit sage und schreibe EINEM stich nähen lassen!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Juni 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> darüber macht man keine witze! hab mich eben noch mit sage und schreibe EINEM stich nähen lassen!



ich hätte mehr gebraucht  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (13. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mehr gebraucht
> 
> Grüße.


 
Gute Besserung an die beiden Buben vom RSC!!


----------



## Limit83 (13. Juni 2006)

die buben kommen immer mit kratzer heim... da brauchts ne familienpackung wund- und heilsalbe...


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Juni 2006)

Ihr müsst schon ein wenig aufpassen! Zur Verfeinerung der Fahrtechnik empfehle ich euch das Techniktraining Donnerstags  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (13. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst schon ein wenig aufpassen! Zur Verfeinerung der Fahrtechnik empfehle ich euch das Techniktraining Donnerstags
> 
> Grüße.



ui das war aber um längen gemeiner, als mein beitrag   
mit stichen im gesicht bin und bleibe ich hoffentlich auch rekordhalter.  

übrigens war's ne sehr schöne tour heute.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Juni 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ui das war aber um längen gemeiner, als mein beitrag
> mit stichen im gesicht bin und bleibe ich hoffentlich auch rekordhalter.
> 
> übrigens war's ne sehr schöne tour heute.



Schliese mich da an, super Tour, nächtes mal aber gerne etwas unblutiger!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (14. Juni 2006)

war 'ne schöne runde  gut auch, dass es etwas gemütlicher zu ging -  war heute genau das richtige für mich. bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste und wollte nach meinem tollschock letzte woche gaaanz behutsam wieder anfangen


----------



## scotty23 (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ist morgen jemand von euch unterwegs ?? Geht doch
um 17:30 Uhr los gelle ?? Torzz WM ??

Würde mich freuen mal wieder mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.

ciao
scotty


----------



## Limit83 (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Jo, werd da sein... (müssen) 
Gruß Limit


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juni 2006)

ich werd' morgen wohl passen. brauch unbedingt 1-2 ruhetage. den rest hat mir heute lassie gegeben, der mich auf dem heimweg am tabaksweiher zu einem 300 meter sprint "überredet" hat.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juni 2006)

Ich werde morgen auch passen. Schlandspiel und zuviel Arbeit  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (20. Juni 2006)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, meldet sich der 3. Forumsdroll dann auch noch für heute ab! Muss mich heute mal ausnahmsweise um mein Auto kümmern, da mich gestern noch unbedingt eine junge Frau anbumsen musste!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (20. Juni 2006)

@007ike: Jeglicher Kommentar dazu wäre zu einfach!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juni 2006)

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Fleckenentferner könnte helfen!  

Grüße.

P.s. Ich hoffe es ist "nur" Blechschaden?


----------



## 007ike (20. Juni 2006)

es ist "NUR" ein Blechschaden und mit mich meinte ich natürlich mein Auto mit ihrem Auto!


----------



## 007ike (3. Juli 2006)

Morgen wollte ich trotz Fußballspiel mitfahren! Hab aber nur bis max 19.30 Uhr Zeit, denke aber das läßt sich einrichten.


----------



## PirateSB (3. Juli 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wollte ich trotz Fußballspiel mitfahren! Hab aber nur bis max 19.30 Uhr Zeit, denke aber das läßt sich einrichten.



könnten wir uns aus aktuellem anlass etwas früher treffen? vielleicht 17:00 uhr?
natürlich nur ausnahmsweise wg. dem spiel


----------



## Limit83 (4. Juli 2006)

Leider lesen hier nicht alle mit und außerdem muss ich bis 16.30 Uhr arbeiten... Daher würd ich dir vorschlagen doch einfach vorher noch ne kleine Runde für dich zu drehen und dann um 17.30 Uhr am Treff zu erscheinen... Bin mal gespannt wer so alles kommt... Fußball will ich mir heute abend aber auch noch anschauen...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## PirateSB (4. Juli 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider lesen hier nicht alle mit und außerdem muss ich bis 16.30 Uhr arbeiten... Daher würd ich dir vorschlagen doch einfach vorher noch ne kleine Runde für dich zu drehen und dann um 17.30 Uhr am Treff zu erscheinen... Bin mal gespannt wer so alles kommt... Fußball will ich mir heute abend aber auch noch anschauen...
> Gruß Limit!



ok-das ist natürlich ein argument. es werden hoffentlich trotz wm ein paar leute kommen (bringe selbst auch noch einen kollegen mit). in anbetracht der situation darf hier jetzt getippt werden: ich gebe hiermit meinen tipp v. 5 personen ab...


----------



## Limit83 (4. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mal mutig und verdoppele: Insgesamt 10 Personen!


----------



## 007ike (4. Juli 2006)

8


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Juli 2006)

7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (4. Juli 2006)

Insgesamt waren es 10 Personen!!! Zwar nie gemeinsam... aber das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet! Wer hatte Recht?


----------



## 007ike (5. Juli 2006)

He, das zählt so nicht! 
Beim Start waren wir 8!

Aber ne schöne Tour war es trozdem, auch wenn ich nur kurz mit gefahren bin.
Nächstes mal hoffentlich mal ganz!


----------



## Limit83 (11. Juli 2006)

So, heute ist das "nächste Mal"!
Wer ist am Start? Um den Wünschen zwei neuer Mitstreiter nachzukommen, werden wir heute die Marathonstrecke in IGB mal in Angriff nehmen... Mal schauen wie weit wir kommen... Muss ja auch langsam mal mit dem Training für die DM beginnen!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2006)

Ich probiers mal wieder, allerdings fürchte ich, ich kann schon wieder nicht mithalten  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2006)

ich werde wohl auch da sein, hoffe heute aber auf ein laues Tempo, sonst werde ich wohl nicht lange dabei sein. Aber mal sehen wie es läuft!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2006)

[email protected] 1. für die Verspätung und 2. für den bescheuerten Defekt. [email protected] fürs Werkzeug holen. Bremse funktioniert mittlerweile wieder, war zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit drinn. Warum auch immer, ich hab jedenfalls nix nachgefüllt  Ich hoffe ihr seid halbwegs trocken durchgekommen?

Grüße.

P.s.: jaja leeqwar, ich weiss mit V-Brakes wär das nicht passiert


----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2006)

war ja ein echtes Unwetter! Ich hoffe ihr habt noch einen sicheren Unterstand gefunden!
@einheimischer bei solchen Defekten steckt man einfach nicht drinn!


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juli 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: jaja leeqwar, ich weiss mit V-Brakes wär das nicht passiert



die leitungen sind zu kurz... da fehlt eindeutig der riser-lenker !


----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2006)

hab ich ihm auch gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (24. Juli 2006)

So, schmeißen wir diesen Fred mal wieder nach vorne auf die Liste... WEIL... morgen ist wieder Dienstag! Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung zu einer spaßigen MTB Tour... 
Ich versuche mich auch zu bessern!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Juli 2006)

Ich kann morgen nicht kommen. Aber nicht weil ich eingeschnappt bin!  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (8. August 2006)

erst ma' thread hoch...

was ist für heute geplant - nicht zufällig sogar die igb-marathon-strecke mal eben abfahren???


----------



## Wiseman (8. August 2006)

@DeadKennedy: Die Vorfahrt ist doch schon an einem offiziellen Termin geplant.

Achtung:

Der 2. Vorfahrtstermin der Kurzstrecke (56km, 1700hm) wurde eine Woche nach hinten verschoben!

Der neue Termin ist der 19.08.2006!

Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeit bleiben unverändert im Betzentalstadion um 11.00 Uhr.

Wir sehen uns!

Quelle: www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## PirateSB (8. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @DeadKennedy: Die Vorfahrt ist doch schon an einem offiziellen Termin geplant.
> 
> logo, das ist mir schon klar...! es ging eher darum, ob es darüber hinaus (= dienstag-treff) eine fahrt geben wird. ich glaube, sascha hatte letztens mal sowas erwähnt...?


----------



## Limit83 (8. August 2006)

@all: mal schauen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass wir die strecke komplett schaffen... naja, vielleicht mit abkürzungen... ???
@leeqwar: mach mal dein Postfach leer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. August 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar: mach mal dein Postfach leer!!!



pardon.


----------



## PirateSB (14. August 2006)

limit83 fällt ja leider verletzungsbedingt bis auf weiteres aus - noch mal alles gute an dieser stelle  - gibt es jemanden, der ihn morgen und auch sonst dienstags würdig vertreten kann/will/wird?


----------



## leutnant gustl (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

würdig vertreten kann den Herr und Meister wohl niemand. Aber trotzdem habe ich morgen geplant ein wenig in den Wald zu gehen. Wann willst/wirst/kannst Du denn gehen. Würde mich anschließen.


----------



## PirateSB (15. August 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> würdig vertreten kann den Herr und Meister wohl niemand. Aber trotzdem habe ich morgen geplant ein wenig in den Wald zu gehen. Wann willst/wirst/kannst Du denn gehen. Würde mich anschließen.



also ich hab ja immer noch die hoffnung, dass sich heute noch jemand findet - falls nicht, können wir für später ja noch was ausmachen. uni treff ist ja immer um 17:30 uhr. sollte das heute mit der vetretung nicht mehr klappen, können wir ja einfach mal drauf los fahren


----------



## leutnant gustl (15. August 2006)

hallo,

also ich bin um 17:30 Uhr da. Kann auch ne Tour in der Kante fahren. Hatte so 2 Stunden im Sinn. Komme also vorbeigerollt. Wer da ist, ist da.


----------



## PirateSB (15. August 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> also ich bin um 17:30 Uhr da. Kann auch ne Tour in der Kante fahren. Hatte so 2 Stunden im Sinn. Komme also vorbeigerollt. Wer da ist, ist da.




ok! bis nachher


----------



## leutnant gustl (28. August 2006)

Verirrt sich morgen jemand zufällig an den Treffpunkt oder kann ich bei diesem tollen Wetter gleich daheim bleiben??


----------



## PirateSB (28. August 2006)

komme morgen leider nicht vor 18 uhr aus dem büro raus - aber dienstag nächste woche wäre ich wieder dabei!!!


----------



## PirateSB (5. September 2006)

tolles wetter - fred hoch. hat jemand von euch lust, bei dem tollen wetter eine kleine, inoffizielle  dienstags-runde anzuzetteln? alles kann, nichts muss


----------

